# Shhh... Listen



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You can hear a pin drop in here. Not much chatter about opening day pheasant. I'm heading out later this afternoon with my 1yr old ES. Just not sure where yet. Either Berlin or Grand.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well went to Grand and the pup put up one so I'm leaving with one. Out Mandy 1.5 hrs. Pretty warm out there.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice! Lot of guys?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Not really, just one truck where I was at and one at another. Both off 88. Heard it was packed this am though. As usual opening day... Can be a war zone.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wait until sat and Sunday for the real crowds, nice weather = lots of guys. Get on a tree stand and wait for them to kick up the deer.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I was out at noon at Charlemont. Got my two in 45mins. One was a cripple from earlier though. I went where others had just walked.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

I was out this morning, we flushed 8 shot 4, over flushing Dogs!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Was out this morning at grand. Lots of people. 3 groups in the field I was in. We flushed 1way out and the other guys shot it across the field. 3 shot 2 in one group 1in the other. They wanted to run and were holding tight.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone one know if a lot of birds were shot at Grand over the weekend? Thinking about heading over this afternoon.


----------

